# 3rd row in 2002+ allroad



## bcasey1234 (Aug 27, 2002)

My wife and I are considering picking up an Allroad. We test drove a 2004 this weekend. LOVED IT. My wife really wants to get a 3rd row, I know they had these in 2001. I was wondering if you buy the 3rd row and possibly getting the parts to hook it up in a post 2001 allroad.







Cheers,








BC


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (bcasey1234)*

DO a search on passatworld.com and it gives a link to audiworld on how to do it. 
Michael


----------



## bcasey1234 (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (Michael T Borelli)*

Thanks for the info! This really helps, I really want a 2004, obviously because they are much newer.


----------



## Calle_B (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (bcasey1234)*

I checked out the other forums like you said but it still seems kind of vague. I really want to buy an Allroad and ditch the Honda Odyssey so the 3rd row is really important. Is it something that's easy and/or relatively inexpensive to do. I would probably be buying an '01 or '02 due to financial restraints.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (Calle_B)*

i would suggest putting in an aftermarket 3rd row - why not buy one that already has the option? not all allroads have the 3rd row brackets - it'd be much better to find one (even if its missing the actual seat) and then buy a used 3rd row.


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (bhb399mm)*

Try here: http://www.allroadfaq.com/


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (BeechSierra)*

Take a look at this ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 3rd row in 2002+ allroad (BeechSierra)*

good find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've love to see a DIY install on that.... wow.


----------

